# Seeking 2 or 3 bedroom Resort in Orlando: December 27-January 3



## soccermom25 (Dec 12, 2020)

Hello,
We are looking for a 2 or 3 bedroom condo at Orange Lake Resort in Orlando for December 27-January 3rd, and possibly January 3rd-10th!

Please let me know what you have!

Thank you.
Rose


----------



## Fattcatt36 (Dec 18, 2020)

soccermom25 said:


> Hello,
> We are looking for a 2 or 3 bedroom condo at Orange Lake Resort in Orlando for December 27-January 3rd, and possibly January 3rd-10th!
> 
> Please let me know what you have!
> ...


I have 4825 Marriott executive points that _are expiring on Feb. 28, 2021._

If interested, I could reserve, if available and then rent to you.

Thanks for your interest.  Please let me know if you are interested.

Many thanks, ART 860-673-9452.


----------



## Lhenke (Dec 18, 2020)

soccermom25 said:


> Hello,
> We are looking for a 2 or 3 bedroom condo at Orange Lake Resort in Orlando for December 27-January 3rd, and possibly January 3rd-10th!
> 
> Please let me know what you have!
> ...


Aloha Rose,
Unfortunately Orange Lake is totally sold out for both sets of dates.  Would you consider looking at Marriott, Sheraton etc.
Linda Henke
808-385-3861


----------

